# Shower Curtain / Door Ideas?



## jarlich (Aug 27, 2012)

Im not certain that this belongs in the plumbing section, but I didnt know where else to post this.

We just renovated a bathroom in our house, built in the 50's.

The bathroom is small, and... awkwardly shaped, with the roof line creating an angled ceiling / wall.

Our struggle has been to determine the best option for a shower curtain / door.

Since the angled wall is not conducive to a standard shower rod, what other options do we have? Glass doors? Do they come in custom shapes? Are they extremely expensive?

Do we make our own bent shower rod, and then somehow mount it to the walls? 

Is there some sort of suspension method for shower curtains, in order to mount a bent shower rod to the ceiling somehow?

Any other ideas? We just dont know what exists, or what options we have.

Any suggestions would be welcome!

Thanks!

Shower:
http://db.tt/t5MIvp7m

Shower with ridiculously low shower curtain:
http://db.tt/FY7Nj8Is


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

expensive is a relative term.

you could call custom glass shops in your area and get some estimates.

better yet, bring dimensions with you and look at their showrooms and get an estimate ( they will need to actually measure if you decide this route)

fyi, you posted same link twice.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

With that situation I think I would fabricate a rod as shown. Then choose a fabric shower curtain and alter it to fit the angle. 

Bypass doors obviously wouldn't work. Do you have enough room in front of the shower for a pivot door (a door that swings out)? The small shelf at the foot of the tub complicates installation even more. I don't see a shower enclosure, even custom, working well here.

Edited to add: I don't want to get into how you built your shower, but is that shelf sloped at all? It should slope slightly towards the tub. If not, when the shower hits it, you may have issues with it dumping water onto the floor rather than draining back to the tub.


----------



## jarlich (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the illustration - thats similar to one of the options that we were thinking. 

Where might one go to get that rod fabricated?




Blondesense said:


> Do you have enough room in front of the shower for a pivot door (a door that swings out)?


Kind of, but it would be tight, the plumbing for the toilet is near the tub as well, so it would get crowded in a hurry.



Blondesense said:


> I don't want to get into how you built your shower, but is that shelf sloped at all?


Yep, that shelf is sloped towards the tub. We had that concern as well, but we've taken a few showers already and its not a problem at all.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting area.

I like Blondesense's idea as it would be the most economical. Finding shower specific rod/rods/brackets to suit your needs may be difficult, so I suggest you approach it from a drapery perspective. I'm sure someone in that field would be able to source the appropriate brackets.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps combine the two methods-
A glass panel for the angled area and a curtain for the door.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

check out the pic in the link below.

you only need the shower curtain to curve in the tub a little bit.

http://stonehavenlife.com/how-to-tile-sloped-shower-wall/


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

you could build a wall on the right side out of glass blocks and have the entry on the left.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How about custom glass wall and door?

When we priced out glass for our new shower, I took a trip down to our local mom & pop glass shop....1/4" glass....give them the hindges...they drill the holes....then send it off to get tempered.....total cost...about $150....and I'm talking about a 24" x 72" chunk of glass.

so...in your case....one piece to fit the angled portion...the other the door...not as cheap as a curtain....but would look a whole lot better.

Additionally, you can get all the hardware you need to hang the door and mount the side glass...including the AL gutter to hold it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi jarlich,

I'm the guy with the angled shower in the stonehavenlife.com link that bbo shared in his post above. I've attached a picture that shows the full bathtub area.

I spent a considerable amount of time thinking about how to deal with the sloped wall. I did find some swivel-type rod holders online but they just didn't look like what I wanted.

The rod is a Moen curved rod adjustable from 36 - 60" (I think). I used the supplied holder at the wet wall and made a custom holder out of a piece of 2x4 at the slope. Because the rod is curved, it was tricky to get the hole right since it's at an angle to the face of the block. I mounted it with a long screw in the (predrilled) edge tile. It works just fine.

As for the gap at the slope, I intended to mount a small hook or clip on the tile inside of the shallow wall at the end of the tub and use a clip to close the gap at the slope.

It's been three years and I still haven't done that  - we just lift the curtain so it rests on the tub deck and drapes slightly into the tub. We don't have super-high water pressure so that probably helps.

If you think you might want to make a block I can come up with a sketch to show what I did.

Cheers,

Rick


----------

